# Six Flags Fright Fest 2014



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right forum but here it goes....

I'm taking my daughter the Six Flags New England Fright Fest tomorrow night. We're both really looking forward to it but my daughter is nervous that she'll get too scared there. I know they convert the entire park to a big haunt with actors and such. I'm just wondering if she'll be able to handle it. Has anybody been to one of these? Opinions on how a timid 11 year old girl will handle it?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I've gone to this for many years. It is very mild during the daylight hours. They have cobwebs and Halloween decorations strewn everywhere, but nothing terrifying. As it gets dark they make it scarier and the actors really start prowling the park. Small kids and people with weak nerves can wear a little nightlight thingy that signals the actors to "leave this one alone". The haunted hayride might be too scary, but you can skip that if it's a deal breaker.


----------

